

HN Hackers (via google spreadsheet of consultants) - kungfooey
http://hnhackers.com/

======
stingraycharles
You should randomize the list when you display it, to make it more fair for
people who sign up late.

~~~
jey
It also badly needs proximity based search. People don't find me unless they
enter Berkeley in the location field, so I'm stuck between listing San
Francisco for more hits or Berkeley for more accuracy.

~~~
rbitar
Its a text based search and I'm working on some simple query expansion to
resolve SF / Bay Area / San Francisco type queries as the same. There are
still a few open questions for implementing proximity search ...

~~~
jey
A simple approach is to just geocode all the locations to a lat/lon and do a
proximity search using WGS84. If someone has a location entry in their profile
that fails geocoding, put up a warning the next time they login telling them
that their location was not resolved and they should update it.

Don't worry about queries like "SF" or "Bay area"... if it's not good enough
for the geocoder to resolve the location, just return an error message.

<http://code.google.com/apis/maps/documentation/geocoding/>

------
NathanKP
Is there a way to claim my listing on the site and edit it?

Edit: Nevermind I found a way. Go to login, and click "forgot password". Enter
the email address you entered as contact info on the spreadsheet. A password
reset link will be emailed to you and you can then use that to login and claim
and edit your profile.

~~~
rbitar
Right, thats the best way for now. If you still have trouble, feel free to
email me (email is on my profile).

~~~
NathanKP
I did receive a few error messages when editing my profile. They just said
that the owner of the site had received a notification and to check
product.log It happened when I was attempting to edit my rate.

After a few tries it worked. I think it might have been related to entering
too much text in the rate field, because when I shortened my explanation it
worked just fine.

~~~
rbitar
Correct, the rate is a string field so has a 255 char limit. It was mostly
intended for short values such as "$100 / hr"

------
kungfooey
Note: I'm not the author. Just noticed some traffic coming via this to my
personal site (<http://dailytechnology.net>) and originally intended to post
it to see any comments associated.

The original spreadsheet is here:
[http://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0AlD_6iEb8Ed9dGs3clVJ...](http://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0AlD_6iEb8Ed9dGs3clVJYi0yYVBka181Z0ZKRW9kQ0E)

Original HN post: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1262467>

------
Murkin
Curious to know, has anyone here got any gigs via the spreadsheet ?

~~~
eagleal
Has anyone got spam via the site?

~~~
NathanKP
I haven't received any spam, only job offers.

------
scottru
I created the original sheet (and have hired and attempted to hire from it).
As I said then, I don't love the bifurcation of data - I don't think that this
author is updating the data back, or even when it was updated - but I'm not
sure if I can do anything about that.

------
twism
"Links" section needs a GitHub field.

~~~
FraaJad
and bitbucket, sourceforge, googlecode, stackoverflow etc.,

------
chime
This is a very awesome app. The basic info/links section in the edit project
page should be expanded by default. Not to be negative but I don't see how
I'll get any benefit from this. Very few startups are located in my area and
on a cursory glance, my skill-set is pretty common. I guess that also means I
need to expand my skills.

------
jayliew
Nice UI.

Seems like this is similar to the Google spreadsheet I posted some time ago -
except it was oriented towards co-founder matchmaking
<http://cofoundergoogledocs.com>

Original post: "Do you need a co-founder? (Google Docs list)"
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1052950>

------
madmaze
I think Profile View counter would be nice, aswell as some more space in the
"Bio" text box.

I also second the randomized list/front page

------
aarongough
I'm curious as to why you're not using Gravatar for the profile photos. Given
that a _lot_ of people signing up already have a Gravatar account it would
probably make sense.

Also, on the 'Edit profile' page it would probably make more sense to have the
forms displayed by default rather than hidden.

Other than that I like it! Signed up!

------
gte910h
While it usually annoys me when people reuse data like that when posted on the
web, I have to say Kung Fooey, you did it exceptionally well and you made it
extremely easy and painless to "claim" my data. Thanks for the good work.

~~~
kungfooey
As I posted in the comments, I'm not the author. This guy is:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=rbitar>

:)

~~~
gte910h
Well good job rbitar

------
toisanji
It seems people can't update the information in the site?

~~~
ch00
I'm getting an error message while attempting to register, too.

~~~
rbitar
I was using SendGrid for email delivery and needed to upgrade the plan since I
reached my limit. It should work now.

------
lanstein
Author's email is in whois, for those who have questions.

~~~
rbitar
I'm the author. Feel free to email me anything at rbitar [at] gmail.

------
endlessvoid94
www.hndir.com

------
sachinag
OHMIGOD I'M GOING TO FINALLY BE ABLE TO HIRE COMPETENT FREELANCERS PRAISE BE
TO JESUS

